# Broken plane.



## MIGNAL (13 May 2014)

I dropped my trusty old friend, otherwise known as a Record No. 6. Thankfully not much real damage. The poor chap landed on his front tote (I wasn't going to put the other term) and the threaded rod sheared off. I'm left with part of the thread still in the casting. 
I guess I need some sort of bolt extractor? Anything else I need to be aware of?


----------



## marcros (14 May 2014)

i bought a set of stud [edit may have been a screw extractor- they looked like the set linked to by Spindle] extractors from toolstation and found them to be useless on the one broken bolt i tried to remove. On this limited experience, I think that I would drill a line of holes to allow a flat bladed screwdriver into the end of the bolt, assuming that there is nothing protruding to grind a slot into. Alternatively, use a punch off centre to try to slowly rotate it out, if access allows.

Perhaps the stud extractors are better than my experience of them, but i couldnt get them to grip.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 May 2014)

If really stuck, and it's "only" a user, you could put the plane in a drill press, drill the stud out and epoxy a new stud in.


----------



## Spindle (14 May 2014)

Hi

In this case a screw extractor will more than likely be sufficient - the thread will no longer be under any torque loading and hopefully it will not be corroded in.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stor ... yId_165572

For a guaranteed fix I'd MIG or TIG weld a rod bent at 90 degrees to it and spin it out as you would with an allen key - not much help if you don't have access to a welder though.

Edited to add: The quality of screw extractors tends to vary a lot and Marcros sounds like he's gotten hold of a particularly bad set - the Laser set should be of reasonable quality and up to this task.

The other option that has just occurred to me is to make your own extractor from a suitably sized allen key with the short end reground to a gently tapered square section - tapping this into a suitably sized hole in the stud will probably hold well enough to remove it.

Regards Mick


----------



## MIGNAL (14 May 2014)

Thank you for the replies chaps. 
Spindle you are an absolute genius. The allen key trick worked. Took all of 5 minutes. What's more I even managed to use the same threaded rod! it's just a bit shorter. 
Thanks again guys. I knew the folk at UKW wouldn't let me down.


----------



## AndyT (14 May 2014)

That's another good tip filed away just in case!


----------



## dickm (14 May 2014)

Linked topic - has anyone tried those combined screw extractors designed to fit into a standard hex drive? Look a bit like a centre drill, but the cutting edge on the tapered bit facing "the wrong way" to help twist out the screw. I got a set from Lidl a while back, and of course, haven't had a single occasion to need it since! So wondered if there are any tips about using them?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (14 May 2014)

Another thread could start soon - how to remove a broken bolt with a broken screw extractor in it. If they are anything like as soft as the plug cutters Lidl were selling at the same time, I don't think I'd risk trying them.


----------



## AndyT (14 May 2014)

I bought a set from Axi - I wonder if they are the same?
Likewise, I've not needed to try them yet!


----------

